# How to say "exchange student".



## mateo19

Hello friends!

I would like to know how to say, "exchange student" in Greek.

I have two sentences...

In 2003 I was a Rotary exchange student in France.
Το 2003 ήμουν ένας φοιτητής της ανταλαγγής με τον Ροταριανό Όμιλο στη Γαλλία.

Then in 2006 I was an exchange student again in Argentina.
Μετά το 2006 έκανα άλλη ανταλαγγή στην Αργεντινή.

Would "to study abroad" be "σπουδάζω στο εξωτερικό"?

Please be brutal with your corrections.  I think that I had no idea how to say this and made a lot of guesses!  Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## mateo19

I was just thinking how we say "exchange student" in other languages.  Maybe it'll be helpful to solve this mystery in Greek.

In Spanish and Catalan we say: estudiante de intercambio and estudiant d'intercanvi.
In Portuguese it is: intercambista or estudante de intercâmbio,
and in French my French friends agreed upon "étudiant étranger" or "étudiant d'échange".

Maybe I could say that "ήμουν ξένος φοιτητής"?


----------



## jovi

"student exchange" in Greek is "ανταλλαγή φοιτητών". An exchange student is a "φοιτητής σε πρόγραμμα ανταλλαγών"

So, for "In 2003 I was a Rotary exchange student in France" you could say:
"Το 2003 σπούδασα στη Γαλλία μέσω προγράμματος ανταλλαγών των Ροταριανών"

I hope I've been of help


----------



## anthodocheio

Hola Mateo:
I'm afraid I don't know if there is a better option than the one Jovi gave you...


mateo19 said:


> In 2003 I was a Rotary exchange student in France.
> Το 2003 ήμουν ένας φοιτητής της ανταλαγγής με τον Ροταριανό Όμιλο στη Γαλλία.
> 
> Then in 2006 I was an exchange student again in Argentina.
> Μετά το 2006 έκανα άλλη ανταλαγγή στην Αργεντινή.
> 
> Would "to study abroad" be "σπουδάζω στο εξωτερικό"?


¡Correcto!


----------



## Spectre scolaire

jovi said:


> "student exchange" in Greek is "ανταλλαγή φοιτητών". An "exchange student" is "φοιτητής σε πρόγραμμα ανταλλαγών"


 How interesting! I never thought of how clumsy this is in Greek. There must be something better – and yet I can’t come up with anything.  

*PS*: 


mateo19 said:


> Το 2003 ήμουν*α* *ένας* φοιτητής της *ανταλαγγής* *ανταλλαγής*


 As _anthodocheio_ suggests – less than one minute before my own posting  – _mateo19_ may already have found the better formula.
 ​


----------



## anthodocheio

Spectre scolaire said:


> *PS*: As _anthodocheio_ suggests – less than one minute before my own posting  – _mateo19_ may already have found the better formula.


 
Did I say so? 
I agreed with you in that there must be something better – and yet I can’t come up with anything... (Your words. I'm not saying that are mine!)

Only, something like "Είμαι εδώ με πρόγραμμα ανταλλαγής φοιτητών" = "I'm here with a student exchange program", 
or "Πήγα στην Αγγλία με το Erasmus", "Έκανα "Erasmus" στην Αγγλία". 
"Erasmus" is the program we have here... Of course, when the program is not "Erasmus" you *can't* use it.. only as an example...


----------



## anthodocheio

mateo19 said:


> In 2003 I was a Rotary exchange student in France.
> Το 2003 ήμουν ένας φοιτητής της ανταλλαγής με τον Ροταριανό Όμιλο στη Γαλλία. This sounds pretty good.
> 
> Then in 2006 I was an exchange student again in Argentina.
> Μετά*,* το 2006*,* έκανα κι άλλη ανταλλαγή στην Αργεντινή.
> Μετά, το 2006, ήμουν φοιτητής ανταλλαγής ξανά, (αυτή τη φορά) στην Αργεντινή.


 
Maybe you are right Spectre scolaire. Maybe he did find the formula. "Φοιτητής ανταλλαγής" it's not bad...


----------



## mateo19

Γεια σας Χριστίνα, Τζόβι, και Spectre Scolaire:

  Πολύ ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.  Με έχετε βοηθήσει πολύ!
  Πάντα ήθελα να ξέρω πώς λεγόταν «φοιτητής ανταλλαγής» στα ελληνικά.
  Σας εύχομαι πολύ ωραία εβδομάδα!

  Χαιρετισμοί από τη Πενσυλβάνια.  
Ματθαίος


----------



## pulcinella

I would use the form in singular rather than plural. I would say


mateo19 said:


> In 2003 I was a Rotary exchange student in France.
> Το 2003 ήμουν ένας φοιτητής της ανταλαγγής με τον Ροταριανό Όμιλο στη Γαλλία.


Το 2003 ήμουν φοιτητής στη Γαλλία στα πλαίσια ενός προγραμματος ανταλλαγής φοιτητων του Ροταριανου Ομίλου 
PS Attention with the spelling of ανταλλαγής 

I would also slightly modify the second sentence to:
Μετά, το 2006, πήρα μέρος σε ένα άλλο πρόγραμμα ανταλλαγής, στην Αργεντινή.
(mind punctuation, too!)



> Would "to study abroad" be "σπουδάζω στο εξωτερικό"?


Yes.


----------



## pulcinella

anthodocheio said:


> Maybe you are right Spectre scolaire. Maybe he did find the formula. "Φοιτητής ανταλλαγής" it's not bad...


ups, sorry, I hadn't read the post of anthodocheio before posting my previous one. I also think the formula "Φοιτητής ανταλλαγής" is not bad, "exchange student" is a quite new term and this could be the new term in Greek.

I also think the translations suggested by Anthodocheio are fine. I just suggest taking out the "ν" in the phrase "τον Ροταριανο" - before the letter "ρ", "ν" is not appropriate - and "ένας" before "φοιτητής", in Greek you wouldn't use the article in this case, even though it's not a mistake, it's not very natural.


----------



## anthodocheio

pulcinella said:


> I would use the form in singular rather than plural. I would say
> 
> Το 2003 ήμουν φοιτητής στη Γαλλία στα πλαίσια ενός προγραμματος ανταλλαγής φοιτητων του Ροταριανου Ομίλου
> PS Attention with the spelling of ανταλλαγής
> 
> I would also slightly modify the second sentence to:
> Μετά, το 2006, πήρα μέρος σε ένα άλλο πρόγραμμα ανταλλαγής, στην Αργεντινή.
> (mind punctuation, too!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would "to study abroad" be "σπουδάζω στο εξωτερικό"?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...

 
I like your answer pulcinella. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## pulcinella

anthodocheio said:


> I like your answer pulcinella. Welcome to the forum!


Thanx for your welcome, anthodocheio! Just joined in yesterday 
PS Sorry I write in English, with my keyboard it's a bit complicated to write in Greek, den exei tonous!


----------

